# Reliable Peptide labs?



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm looking for a reliable source for peptides/research chems..mainly PT-141. I did a quick google search and several came up "pt141.com", "extremepeptides.com", "peptidesciences.com", "peptidepros.net"...?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jun 29, 2015)

I've used extreme and great white  in the past.  I got good service and products that worked.  It has been a while since I've ordered and things can change.  If I was going to place a new order I'd try Geopeptides. They are a site sponsor and are running a special offer now.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 29, 2015)

I've used peptide pros, I received my stuff in a couple of days, I don't have the blood work to back it up but it worked. I've never used IronMag but I've heard good stuff about them too


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 29, 2015)

I have used RUI-Products for MT2 and PT-141 and both were good.  Pricy, though.  Searching for a new source that is good AND not as pricy.


----------



## Magical (Jun 29, 2015)

I also used peptide pros, got the cialis. Great customer service, nice product and cheap. It tastes terrible tho. Fuk its bad. But it works like a charm


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 29, 2015)

Used PeptidePros as well. Ordered AI and PCT from them. Tren gave a huge false reading on E2 but body seemed to be just fine on stane. Havent gotten bloodwork from the PCT (will let my endocrine dr run that under insurance shortly) but libido and no sides of low T currently.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 29, 2015)

your going to need to try them for yourself and see.  thats where we're at nowdays.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 30, 2015)

I miss the old days....


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 1, 2015)

Evolution Peptides and USAPEP.com are good to go for PT141. My wood can vouch for that.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 1, 2015)

metsfan4life said:


> Used PeptidePros as well. Ordered AI and PCT from them. Tren gave a huge false reading on E2 but body seemed to be just fine on stane. Havent gotten bloodwork from the PCT (will let my endocrine dr run that under insurance shortly) but libido and no sides of low T currently.




When you gettin that blood work ?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jul 2, 2015)

baitslinger said:


> Evolution Peptides and USAPEP.com are good to go for PT141. My wood can vouch for that.



Great thanks. Is there anything you have to do to prepare/reconstruct the PT-141 solution? shelf life, storage etc?


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 2, 2015)

I reconstitute with Bacteriostatic water and store PT-141 in the fridge, and it has lasted months. If you never used it before, please start small,  as in 0.5 mg. It's a pretty harsh drug.  Larger doses bring on nausea within 10 mins. Then I get serious redness in the face, and accelerated heart rate for 2 hrs. Then the fun begins. It has a long half life, and the desired effects last for 36+ hours. Combined in moderation with Viagra or Cialis and an alpha blocker like Yohimbe or Doxazosin, and the results are porn star like! And I'm 50.  Happy f**cking!


----------

